# Lena teaches my autistic son to let her out lol



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

Such an awesome moment for me this weekend. Lena is my Einstein, but I never saw this coming...

My son, almost 10, has a mild form of autism. Very bright, just has issues in regards to communication and socialization. Having the dogs has really brought him out of his shell (he actually SPEAKS to them in whole sentences, not just stuff he is repeating that he saw!), and things are going well. Lena is very good about the potty. She knows to come up to myself or my husband and she usually sits right in front and does the "no bark" (barks but no sound) and only really barks if you ignore her. Well, I heard Lena barking on Sunday morning and so I hid around the corner to make sure everything was ok. She was trying to teach my son to let her out! She was by the back door, and she would go to the door, touch the door with her foot, then bark. Then, she would go to my son touch him with her foot and bark, then go to the door. She did this like 5 times then LIGHTBULB! He learned to open the door for her. I'm sure it was much more emotional for me, since sometimes it can be a challenge. But he got it he let her out, and now he tells me, "Mom mom, Lena told me she needed out". Very proud of both of my babies! I'm always watching, but glad to know that he wants to help


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

thats so awesome!!!!! I love hearing stories like this. Dogs really are amazing fro getting into our souls!


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

mssandslinger said:


> thats so awesome!!!!! I love hearing stories like this. Dogs really are amazing fro getting into our souls!


Yes, they have done WONDERS for him. He tries to talk me into letting him take the girls into school. I had to inform him that dogs have doggy school and he goes to people school. He tried to reason with me, and said that Lena goes poop like a big girl now so she can go to school, and that the homework isn't really THAT hard lol gotta love kids!


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

That is such a nice story. As time goes on, Lena and your son will have a VERY special bond! You should ask one of his teachers if he could take her for 'show and tell', thats if they still do that.....surprise him! Thats one thing he will remember for the rest of his life!


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

Debanneball said:


> That is such a nice story. As time goes on, Lena and your son will have a VERY special bond! You should ask one of his teachers if he could take her for 'show and tell', thats if they still do that.....surprise him! Thats one thing he will remember for the rest of his life!


I might just use that one, he would be very excited. Maybe after Lena goes through some more training I will. Right now, she is very exuberant with children. In her mind, she is a itty bitty puppy. Reality is she is 52 lbs of bundled up joy! lol


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Thats a great story. Sounds like Leana is quite a teacher.congratulations to your son.Sometimes my husband doesnt get the signs our dogs show him.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

What a great story. I can imagine your joy in watching your son figure it out. Awesome!


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

pyratemom said:


> What a great story. I can imagine your joy in watching your son figure it out. Awesome!


Yes we have had our challenges. But since we have gotten the girls his communication has improved abd also his interest in the outside world. I was having the hardest time getting him out his bubble. It hurt because seeing him so isolated, geez I don't want that for him. But now hes curious and even waved and said hi to a bunch of neighborhood kids. Though he has great doctors and teachers, the dogs teach him something they cant. Total love and non judgment...


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

That is so cool! My great nephew also has some issues with high functioning autism. He loves dogs and I know he would love to have one but his mom is allergic to them.


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

Kayos and Havoc said:


> That is so cool! My great nephew also has some issues with high functioning autism. He loves dogs and I know he would love to have one but his mom is allergic to them.


Aww that's always a bummer! Maybe they can look into some breeds that are somewhat "hypo-allergenic"...I think that's why the Obama's went with the Portuguese Water Dogs as I think they have less dander. But just in case here's a link I found!

15 Hypoallergenic Dogs and Cats - Health.com

And thank you all for the kind remarks!


----------

